

Success of Apple Smartwatch May Rely on Health Care Partnerships - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/08/technology/can-apple-build-a-cool-and-convenient-iwatch.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
nacs
A reliable source [1] tells me that instead of writing entire articles on what
may happen, we could wait 1 and a half days for the facts.

[1]: [http://www.apple.com/live/](http://www.apple.com/live/)

